# After Effects: Effect mehreren Ebenen zuweisen



## mrs violet (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte in After Effects einen Effekt mehreren Ebenen zuweisen, damit ich den Effekt von einer Ebene aus steuern kann.
Eine Einstellungsebene hilft mir nichts, weil ich unterschiedliche Ebenen übereinander liegen habe, die aber nicht den selben Effekt bekommen sollen.
Geht da vielleicht was mit Expressions?

Liebe Grüße
mrs violet


----------



## chmee (13. November 2007)

? Äh, Du möchtest den selben Effekt auf mehrere Ebenen zuweisen, aber nicht allen, richtig ? Dann steckst Du die zu verändernden Ebenen in eine eigene Komposition und ziehst diese dann wieder die Hauptkomp. wo Du dann den Effekt rauf tust.

mfg chmee


----------



## mrs violet (14. November 2007)

hi chmee,

danke für deine Antwort. Es beantwortet aber leider nicht meine Frage. Ich hab wohl mein Problem nicht richtig geschildert.
Wenn in After Effects mehrere Ebenen übereinanderliegen, die aber unterschiedliche Effekte bekommen sollen, kann ich die nicht in eine Unterkomposition stecken. Ich könnte immer nur die zusammenfügen, die zwischen den andersartigen Ebenen liegen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann man trozdem diesen Ebeben einen Effekt zuweisen, den ich nur ein einziges mal anwenden muss, um alle beeinflussen zu können?
z. B. möchte ich den lila-farbenen und den grauen ebenen einen unterschiedlichen Effekt zuweisen.

Liebe Grüße
mrs violet


----------



## bokay (14. November 2007)

Verstehe Dich nicht ganz Mrs. Violet... Ebenen in Untercomps kann man doch genauso Effekte zuweisen¿ 
Und erkläre mal bitte 





> Ich könnte immer nur die zusammenfügen, die zwischen den andersartigen Ebenen liegen.


----------



## chmee (14. November 2007)

Ja, daran habe ich nicht gedacht, die Ebenen könnten quer miteinander verwurschtelt sein 

In dem Fall oben würde es sich trotzdem lohnen, die zusammenliegenden Ebenen zu nesten ( in Unterkompositionen zusammenlegen ), weil es dann für lila nur 3 zu berechnende Effekte sind und nicht 5 , vice versa für grau nur 1 anstatt 4.

Dann gibst Du den Unterkompositionen die jeweiligen Effekte und verschränkst die Effektwerte mit dem Klammeraffen bzw mit den Einstellungen in *Übergeordnet*.

mfg chmee


----------



## mrs violet (14. November 2007)

Ebenen, die mit dem Klammeraffen - wie du das Tool nennst - verbunden sind, können doch nur die Parameter der Transformationseinstellungen übertragen. Oder?
Wenn das bei Effekten auch geht, wäre das echt super. Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Liebe Grüße
mrs violet


----------



## axn (15. November 2007)

> Ebenen, die mit dem Klammeraffen - wie du das Tool nennst - verbunden sind, können doch nur die Parameter der Transformationseinstellungen übertragen. Oder?



Das ist richtig. 
Eine bequeme Lösung wäre die Verknüpfung der Parameter mittels Expressions. Das ist im Prinzip genauso einfach wie die Variante "Übergeordnet", funktioniert aber nur bei Parametern mit konkreten Werten. Feldvariablen, wie sie z.B. beim Histogramm der Tonwertkorrektur verwendet werden, lassen sich leider (soweit ich weiß) nicht mit Expressions steuern. Es kommt also auf den Effekt und namentlich auf den Parameter an, den du verwenden willst.

mfg

axn


----------

